# Designed for Dogs



## DesignedforDogs (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Designed for Dogs is an original British brand specialising in designing and making styled yet practical items for our faithful friends.

Introducing the brand with our Deluxe Collections and Bespoke beds all our beds have removable, machine washable covers. The cushions are deep filled to offer superior comfort and support for your dog.

Cotton and waterproof liners, and spare covers and cushions are available to purchase separately.
Also, if you already have a bed that you love but need a new cover we can make one for you.

We have several offers and competitions on our Facebook page, including 20% off your first purchase. We also run a monthly cover star competition where we are looking for you and your dog(s) to be the stars of our page! Take a look at our Facebook page @DesignedforDogs, we are also on instagram and our website will be ready next week.

Any enquiries can also be sent to [email protected] or call 07821 206736

Thank you


----------

